# Need help, string hits arm and kicks to the right after the shot.



## Bonz (Jan 15, 2006)

I am in need of some major help or advice before I go crazy. I am a right handed archer shooting with back tension with a index finger, Carter like mike release. After the shot on my follow thru the string hits my arm. Now I don't think it is hitting when the string is going forward. What happens I think is when the string has come to rest, my bow arm is off to the left from the follow thru and I believe just from my bow arm exploding to the left, the string is hitting it and the rear of the bow/string, is bouncing off my arm to the right. Is this just a normal reaction of the bow just from follow thru? I watch pro's shoot on video and all their bows just seem to stay straight. 
I am shooting a hunting setup with a 3 arrow quiver and a 12", bee stinger stab. I have tried different grip pressures, stances, you name it. No matter what it always happens. This is driving me mad. Any help or advice as to what I should try or look for? Or is this reaction of the bow that I am describing normal?


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Bonz said:


> I am in need of some major help or advice before I go crazy. I am a right handed archer shooting with back tension with a index finger, Carter like mike release. After the shot on my follow thru the string hits my arm. Now I don't think it is hitting when the string is going forward. What happens I think is when the string has come to rest, my bow arm is off to the left from the follow thru and I believe just from my bow arm exploding to the left, the string is hitting it and the rear of the bow/string, is bouncing off my arm to the right. Is this just a normal reaction of the bow just from follow thru? I watch pro's shoot on video and all their bows just seem to stay straight.
> I am shooting a hunting setup with a 3 arrow quiver and a 12", bee stinger stab. I have tried different grip pressures, stances, you name it. No matter what it always happens. This is driving me mad. Any help or advice as to what I should try or look for? Or is this reaction of the bow that I am describing normal?


If you're getting string slap, I'd say, grip or follow through...could be an alighment issue.

Try this. Shoot at what ever distance you want, upon release- keep your bow steady- pointing at the X until the arrow strikes the target---do not grab the bow--do not hold the bow at all...let the bow fall to the target...if you don't use a bow sling- get one.

Slapping of the bowstring on the arm is normal, but only when something is off (less you're shooting a recurve). Typically I'll see newer shooters have an elbow in the way of the string, or grab the bow after the shot (to see the shot or to keep the bow from falling), torquing the grip, a draw length that isn't right so they pull to one side instead of keeping everything inline with the arrow. Get your form down, don't peek for the arrow and you'll have much less string slap.


----------



## buckdilladown (Mar 5, 2014)

My string also hit my bow arm and I found out that my do wad to long 29 down to 27 in. Now bow arm is bent just enough that my arm is clear. So check it out I believe your bow arm should be bent just enough and not straight.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

any update?


----------



## Bonz (Jan 15, 2006)

Yes, I had my grip or thumb pad too turned in to the grip. Put just a little bit less thumb on the middle of the grip and it worked. I have shot the last few days without the string hitting my sleeve. Bow stays vertical and does not torque at release. And, I turned my release trigger tension down quite a bit. That also helped a lot. I believe part of the problem besides my grip was having my trigger tension set too heavy. I was working and pulling too hard to make it fire and it was putting a lot of torque into my bow arm/form. Turned the release down, and that also helped a lot.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

cool beans...glad it's working out for you.


----------



## kings child (Nov 21, 2008)

Open your stance a little. Rather thanhaving your shoulder pointing at the target, point the left side of your chest to it! You also might want to check your draw length because if it is too long you will hit your left forearm. Also, if your wrist is turned in toward the bowstring rather than away from it you will get string slap. When you put your hand into the handle of the bow, try curling two to three fingers into your palm first and then put your hand into the bow's handle. This will cause your elbow to turn out like it should before the shot and your hand to stay inline with the bow's handle and riser. It will also keep you from canting your bow. In other words, your bow will be verticle like it should be before the shot! Hope this helps!


----------



## popsickle (Mar 12, 2014)

My name is chris and I'm in need of some help with sighting in my bow.i've had it for a few months.i'm a left handed shooter.i'm grouping from 10 to 35 yds but it start hitting 2 to 4" left/right at 40yds and longer. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Pop- Open a new thread


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

buckdilladown said:


> My string also hit my bow arm and I found out that my do wad to long 29 down to 27 in. Now bow arm is bent just enough that my arm is clear. So check it out I believe your bow arm should be bent just enough and not straight.


Your bow arm should not be bent. You need straight bone to bone alignment to shoot properly. If the string is hitting your arm something else is wrong. Bending your arm is not the proper solution.


----------

